# Passed my driving test..



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

I passed my driving test first time on Thursday afternoon. One of the pathetic reasons my ex gave for leaving (nothing to do with the fact he had sex with someone else!) was he was fed up of picking me up and dropping me off as I couldn't drive ....well now I can... 


At least something useful has come out of this.


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations!!!
Amazing how men will become so engulfed in their affairs and then practically blame you for the existence of them. Your man just can't admit that he was a douche bag and has resorted to the blame game and finger pointing. That is so irritating to me. I'm proud of you. You went out and did something for yourself. More power to you!! 
Now when you see him, you can run his ass over hahahahaha. That's a joke of course!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Good job everantisocial.


----------



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Sakaye said:


> Now when you see him, you can run his ass over hahahahaha. That's a joke of course!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never thought of that as a added bonus:smthumbup:


----------

